# High hba1c can't get it down



## pinkemz (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi guys, haven't been on here since I fell pregnant with my son back in 2011. Before falling pregnant with him my hba1c was 6.6% me and my partner really want to try for another but I can't get my hba1c down from 8.3% it's sooo frustrating seems soooooooooo much harder second time around. Even though they say sugar should be about 6% to conceive just wondering if anyone fallen pregnant with similar hba1c and can share their experiences? When I fell pregnant with my boy even though sugars were perfect I had an awful pregnancy went into a coma 3 times and the baby was born 10wks earlier luckily very healthy and very busy. 
Had my bloods taken today so fingers crossed they come own but I really don't expect them too
Kind regards 
Emma xxx


----------



## Redkite (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi, I saw you hadn't had any replies yet (bit of a specialised area I guess!).  Sorry to hear your last pregnancy was so tricky for your diabetes.  My type 1 friend had 2 children and she did struggle with hypos in the early hours from keeping her levels so tight - she had to routinely set her alarm for 5am every day to get up and check and usually have a snack.

I was wondering if you had considered an insulin pump if you don't already have one?  They enable you to fine tune your basal insulin much more precisely than is possible with MDI, and can help prevent severe hypos.  Is your consultant supportive?

Good luck with getting your a1c down, can't be easy with a little one to look after


----------



## pinkemz (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanx for reply. Yes I'm on an insulin pump much better than the injections but still can't get my rates right.


----------



## Redkite (Jun 25, 2013)

Great that you have a pump . What do you think are the challenges this time round for trying to get your a1c down (compared to last time you were planning conception)?  Aside from the obvious of having a demanding toddler running you ragged!  Do you think perhaps you are erring too much on the side of caution when trying to avoid hypos.  Have you got CGMS?  If not, you would have a strong case for getting funding for it, given you've had those severe hypos leading to coma.  CGMS would warn you when your levels are dropping fast or approaching hypo, and if you have the Veo it can automatically suspend insulin delivery if you drop too low.  This can give people the confidence to run their levels more tightly.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 25, 2013)

One thing I have found very helpful in getting my HbA1c under control is to inject/bolus 15-30 minutes before eating - this gives the insulin time to get working for when the food hits your system and can therefore help to reduce post meal spikes. Added up, these can help to lower your HbA1c. Also, what are your bedtime and waking levels like? If you are on the high side through the night then that will be a considerable part of each day spent high - if you can tighten up on that then it can also have a positive impact.

Hope your results are better than you expect Emma


----------



## pinkemz (Jun 25, 2013)

Red kite ye you might be right I do panic when I start to hypo if I'm honest especially with a lil one to look after too. It is Sooo hard second time round. That CGM sounds amazing will have to look into that would be great help. 

Northerner my bloods before bed and on waking are between 6-9 it varies. I will def try giving bolus 15-30min before food that makes a lot of sense thank you 

Thank you for all the advise really appreciate it feeling Sooo down at the minute and feel I will never have the go ahead from dr to conceive the way things are at the moment.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 25, 2013)

pinkemz said:


> Thank you for all the advise really appreciate it feeling Sooo down at the minute and feel I will never have the go ahead from dr to conceive the way things are at the moment.



There does seem to be quite a variation in what they will say is a good level at which to try to conceive - I have heard variations here from 6% up to 7.5%. Just stick at it and hopefully things will start to come together for you soon


----------



## pinkemz (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanx ye I know what you mean about the variation I was 6.6% before conceiving last time and was Sooo ill during my pregnancy constant hypos I'd be happy this time to get it downto 7ish mark. Apparently my diabetic nurse said she had someone in last week who had hba1c of 15 throughout pregnancy and baby was fine I suppose everyone different


----------

